# For Americans---Happy Independence Day!



## e.Blackstar (Jul 4, 2005)

Please don't let this turn into a political discussion---but Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Hammersmith (Jul 4, 2005)

*Celebrates the day that Britain bravely forced America to govern themselves*


----------



## Mirelena (Jul 4, 2005)

*winks at Hammersmith and proceeds to sarcastically mutter things under breath*  

Huzzah for the brave men and women who gave their lives to grant Americans their freedoms! Even when those freedoms are taken for granted, promptly forgotten and abused. *sigh*

Cheers to the U.S. of A. and all her citizens. May she continue to prosper, may her wrongs be righted and may she continue in liberty and justice for all!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 5, 2005)

Very clever Hammersmith.


----------



## Astran (Jul 5, 2005)

notice the word sarcastically


----------

